# Sneak peek wedding pics



## Ronni (Oct 11, 2020)

Our photographer was amazing. It will be several weeks before we get the full gallery, but she did a quick edit on a few for a sneak peek while we wait.

And though it rained all day, we caught the perfect little window to be able to have the ceremony outside like we wanted! 


My handsome son who walked me down the aisle, and who was also our officiant


My only daughter/matron of honor


The newlyweds

“Let them eat cake!”


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2020)

Those are gorgeous photos Ronni but I expected them to be. It looks like a perfect day for all.
Congratulations on being married!❤❤


----------



## Pinky (Oct 11, 2020)

*Congratulations, Ronni & Ron! *
Love the photos, and looking forward to seeing more.
All the best to both of you through the coming years


----------



## Pappy (Oct 11, 2020)

Wow, great pictures. Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2020)

Congratulations Ronni, you look beautiful, love all your photos!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2020)

*Best wishes for a long healthy & happy life together!*​


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2020)

Oh My Gosh, Ronnie, you're sooo beautiful, and Ron is soo handsome...as is your very handsome son and lovely Daughter 

I absolutely luuuurve your dress...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2020)

Precious photo's, Ronni!!!!!

Congratulations to you both, and thank you for sharing these heart-warming images with us!
It spreads the love and happiness and gratitude, all around!


----------



## twinkles (Oct 11, 2020)

congratulations ronnie and ron


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2020)

@Ronni, thank you for sharing the photos with us.  You look gorgeous - love your dress - and Ron sure does clean up well, doesn't he?  

Your love for each other and for your family comes through loud and clear through in the pictures.  Can't wait to see more of them!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 11, 2020)

Ah-h-h-h-h-h-h!  You're so beautiful!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 11, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Our photographer was amazing. It will be several weeks before we get the full gallery, but she did a quick edit on a few for a sneak peek while we wait.
> 
> And though it rained all day, we caught the perfect little window to be able to have the ceremony outside like we wanted!
> View attachment 127612
> ...



Absolutely Wonderful!!  Love both your outfits....  thanks for including us in the 'guest' list ;-)  All the happiness in the world to you both!


----------



## oldman (Oct 11, 2020)

I love weddings. Best part is the buffet. 

Congratulations.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 11, 2020)

A few more


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2020)

Wonderful pics, @Ronni. Love your dress and Ron's hat!  

Love the whole family pic. Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 11, 2020)

Love to see the love and smiles. Beautiful family!


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 11, 2020)

@Ronni and Ron


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2020)

Wow what a joy viewing all your family Ronni! The outfits and smiles are great! I luv your dark colored bouquet, your dress looks fabulous on you and Ron looks so good spirited as you do also! xoxo


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 11, 2020)

Love the styling and the smiles!


----------



## MickaC (Oct 11, 2020)

@Ronni and Ron Thank you for sharing your amazing day with us. Everything about your day is ENCHANTING. LOVE, SHARE, and GROW TOGETHER for the rest of your LIVES. The greatest of CONGRATULATIONS to you both.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 11, 2020)

*Thank you Ronni for sharing these Beautiful pictures with us. You make a Beautiful couple. I wish you both the very best life together.
*


----------



## Jules (Oct 11, 2020)

Congratulations to the newlyweds.  Such a beautiful family.  Your love and happiness are shining through.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 11, 2020)

Lovely pictures, Ronni.
Very pretty bouquet.
_*CONGRATULATIONS! *_

(Makes me want cake )


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2020)

Love all these photos.  @Ronni, you sure nailed the accessories.  Your hat/veil, gloves and choker complete the look.  What a fun, beautiful ensemble you put together.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 12, 2020)

Best wishes for a happy marriage, Ronni.  So happy it all went off well for you.  Loved the pictures.


----------



## Devi (Oct 12, 2020)

Yes, you looked lovely, Ronni, as Ron looked handsome. Best wishes to both of you.
(Loved the gloves!)


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 13, 2020)

What lovely, loving pictures.  Congratulations.  I'm happy for you.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 16, 2020)

So beautiful!

Best wishes!

P.S. You two make for a great couple!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 17, 2020)

What great photos. I was away and I just had to look back at your posts to see the photos. . Congratulations to both of you. What a wonderful family you have and I'm happy you were able to have it outside.


----------

